# UPGRADE von Win7 Ultimate RC auf Win7 Final Prof.



## Voltex (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich stehe ein wenig vor einem Problem. Ich habe auf meinem PC Windows 7 RC (Ultimate) als Hauptbetriebssystem installiert. Über die Schule bin ich jetzt an einen MSDNAA Account heranbekommen, wo ich mit Kostenlos die Win 7 Final (Professional) herunterladen kann. Das hab ich jetzt gemacht und wollte diese Installieren (Upgrade) Allerdings kam dann die Fehlermeldung, ich könne nicht von Windows 7 Ultimate auf Windows 7 Professional Upgraden.
Daher meine Frage: Kann ich dem Installiertem RC System irgendwie weiß machen (z.B. über die registry), es sei eine Home-Version, damit ich auf Win7 Final Upgraden kann? 

Neuinstallation unter der Final fänd ich nicht so toll weil ich dann die Registry Werte und installierten programmpfade sowie einstellungen etc. verliere.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Christian


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Christian,

heute ist ein guter Tag für dich. Du hast nämlich etwas sehr wichtiges gelernt.
Es handelt sich dabei um den Unterschied zwischen Beta/RC-Software und RTM/Final/Gold-Software. 
Tu dir selbst den Gefallen, die Beta/RC-Software komplett zu entfernen und ein frisches System mit
der fertigen Software aufzusetzen. Alles andere ist den Versuch nicht wert und bringt über kurz oder
lang deutlich mehr Probleme, als eben jetzt diesen Schritt gleich zu tun.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## fluessig (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Christian,

wie gut es von Ultimate RC auf Prof ausm MSDNAA geht, weiss ich nicht aber für das Update wird eigentlich nur ein Wert in einer Textdatei abgefragt. Ich würd sagen, bevor man die Kiste platt macht, kann man es ja mal versuchen.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/3075/how-to-upgrade-the-windows-7-rc-to-rtm/

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## Voltex (4. Oktober 2009)

Nun, wie gesagt, eine komplette Neuinstallation kommt nicht in Frage, da ich meine Einstellungen etc. gern behalten würde. Oder gibt es ein Tool, welches sämtliche Einstellungen z.B. auf einer externen Festplatte zwischenspeichert und dann nach erfolgreicher Neuinstallation diese wieder importiert?

Tipp 2 hat leider nicht geholfen 
Kommt weiterhin die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

so far,
Christian


----------



## Voltex (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich bei meinem PC nun doch eine Neuinstallation vollzogen hab, wollte ich auch meinen Laptop (OS: Vista Home Premium) Upgraden. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass auch unter Vista ein Upgrade wegen der gleichen Fehlermeldung nicht möglich zu sein scheint. Hat jemand eine Idee warum?

so far,
Christian


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Oktober 2009)

Du hättest dir die Arbeit sparen können, wenn du dir die Arbeit gemacht hättest zu suchen 

Sogar auf dieser Seite ist der Thread noch vorhanden: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...grade-win7-rc-auf-win7-prof-klappt-nicht.html

Ich hab mein System jetzt mittlerweile seit dieser Aktion am Laufen, ich merk nix von Instabilitäten oder dergleichen. Allerdings ist es natürlich wesentlich sauberer und besser, wenn du einfach dein System neu aufsetzst 

BTW: Upgrades gehen nur zu höheren Versionen, also Business auf Ultimate zB. Wenn dein Vista Ultimate ist und du auf Win 7 Prof willst, musst du dem Installer auch eine andere Version vorgaukeln, damit er das Update einspielt


----------

